# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Εσκασε Regulator απο Arduino Nano

## BloodDonor89

καλησπερα, πριν κατι μερες εφτιαχνα ενα προτζεκτακι με Arduino Nano, εδινα ρευμα στο arduino με μια 12v μπαταρια, κατι εκανα καπου ακουμπησα και εσκασε ο regulator. To Arduino nano ομως δουλευει μια χαρα, και φορτωνει τον κωδικα και ολα!! Οριστε και μια φωτο. 

Τι προβλημα μπορει να υπαρχει τωρα απ αυτο; Σκεφτομαι μετα τις γιορτες να το μετρήσω να δω τι ρευματα θα δινει. 

IMG_20160430_114441.jpg

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

μην το τροφοδοτησεις απο το Vin γιατι εσκασε ο regulator οπως ειπες. Ο λογος που ισως δουλευει ειναι επειδη ισως ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενος μεταξυ Vin Vout.
Ο 1117 υπαρχει σε αρκετα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων, αλλα μην φανταστεις οτι υπαρχει και σε ολα οπως ο 7805

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δεν νομιζω να αξιζει να το αλλαξω, οταν με 2 ευρω παιρνω καινουριο nano! :/ 

Προτιμοτερο ειναι να το αφησω ετσι και να πειραματιστω σε αλλα πραγματα (σε μετρησεις, σε αντοχες κτλ :P)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Δεν αντεξα εκανα τωρα μετρησεις. Λοιπον. Στο ενα ποδαρακι του regulator μου εδειξε 4,98-4,96V και στο αλλο -7,00-7,03. Νομιζω πως ειναι οκ με το ρευμα που δινει σωστα; Τετοια νουμερα δεν επρεπε να δω;

----------


## Bobiras

αν καταλαβα καλα τροφοδοτης με 12ν και στο ενα σου βγαζει 5ν και στο αλλο -7? εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι λαθος.
clm1117.jpg στο ποδαρακι 3 πρεπει να δεις 12ν και στο 2 5ν.

----------

